# All-Time best albums ?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What are the All-Time best albums ever made, in your opinion? The most fun to listen to? The best music, track for track front to back? Not the most historically significant,.. I dont care what Billboard or Rolling Stone or Time/Life thinks.What did you love?
Id recommend these:

Sgt. Peppers  Beatles
Dark Side Of The Moon  Pink Floyd
Hot August Night  Neil Diamond
Live Bullet  Bob Seger
Band On The Run  Paul McCartney
Babylon By Bus - Bob Marley

All great in my opinion. What are your favorites? Thanks and Fish Well !!! --Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiohead's OK Computer changed the way I listen to music. Lots of others that I really like from a lot of different genres, but if I had to pick one to put at the top of my list, that would be it.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

My favorites;
Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Disraeli Gears - Cream

Cheap Thrills - Big Brother And The Holding Company

I'll probably think of more, but those come to mind first.

Edit: Rammstein - Mutter
Primus - Pork Soda
KoRn - Follow The Leader 
The Band - Music From Big Pink








Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

U2 Joshua Tree


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

May not be anything you guys listen to but....
Creed- Full circle
3 doors down- Anything
Avenged Sevenfold- Nightmare
Nirvana- Anything
Slipknot- Greatest hits
Mushroomhead- XX
Disturbed- Ten thousand fists
Hail the Villain- Population declining
Skillet- Awake
KoRn- Anything
System of a down- Anything
Metallica- Anything
AND MANY MANY MORE!

Of course, probably nothing you "Old timers" Listen to. LOL!
I do enjoy some AC/DC, Bon jovi, Ozzy/Black Sabbath, Pink floyd though.
Also I'm starting to get into country music.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> May not be anything you guys listen to but....
> Creed- Full circle
> 3 doors down- Anything
> Avenged Sevenfold- Nightmare
> ...


I know them all.
I may be old, but I'm not dead. LOL

(Enjoy them too!)

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Peter Frampton "Frampton Comes Alive"


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Zepplin IV!!!!! Or any early Aerosmith........


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Weezer- blue album
Ac/dc- back in black
Hank III- lovesick broke and driftin
Wayne hancock- thunderstoms and neon signs
David allan coe- nothing sacred
Morning again- hand of hope
Strife- in this defiance
Floorpunch - twin killing


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Zepplin II


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

fish on! said:


> I know them all.
> I may be old, but I'm not dead. LOL
> 
> (Enjoy them too!)
> ...


Haha! Good to know (some) "Ol' folks" like the kind of music I like too!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

here are a few of my favorites. 

Clutch: Robot Hive/Exodus, one of there best albums.
Sublime: 40 oz to freedom
(hed) pe: Broke
Five Finger Death Punch: War is the answer
Black Label Society: Book of Shadows and also The Blessed Hell Ride. 2 great albums.
Breaking Benjamin: Phobia
Chevelle: Wonder what's next and This type of thinking
Foo Fighters: The Color and the Shape
Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds: The Best of Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds
Pantera: Cowboys from hell and Vulgar display of power
Rob Zombie: The Sinister Urge


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Run DMC- King of Rock
NWA- Straight outta Compton
Beastie Boys-Licenced to Ill
Slick Rick- The great adventures of Slick Rick
Ice T- I'm yo pusha.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Guns N Roses- "Appetite for Destruction"

Nine Inch Nails- "With Teeth", "The Downward Spiral"


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

fish on! said:


> My favorites;
> Editable Boy - Warren Zevon
> 
> Disraeli Gears - Cream
> ...


Obviously a big age difference on this one.I would add Machinehead by Deep Purple,Are You Experienced by Jimi Hendrix,Silk Degrees By Boz Scaggs,and The Captain and Me by The Doobie Brothers.Good Lord I must be older than almost everyone on here,but I still like good music.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> here are a few of my favorites.
> 
> Clutch: Robot Hive/Exodus, one of there best albums.
> Sublime: 40 oz to freedom
> ...


Dude, your awesome. Haha.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Kiss: Hotter than Hell
2. Metallica: Master of Puppets
3. Slipknot: Iowa
4. Ace Frehley: Anomaly
5. The White Stripes: Elephant
6. Primus: Frizzle Fry
7. Pantera: Cowboys from hell
8. Guns n Roses: Appetite For Destruction
9. Mudvayne: Lost and Found
10. Godsmack: Awake

They're in no particular order but those albums are fantastic to me. That's just 10 of my favorite rock/metal,I'd have to think a bit more about ones on the country music side of things.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Second Helping
Bad Company - Bad Company
Deep Purple - Machine Head


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it really depends on the generation you came from - for me, growing up with the Beatles, they could easily take the top five slots themselves, but, in the spirit of variety, I'll venture out a bit:

1. Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (THE BEATLES version, *not* the abortion that the Bee Gees released in the seventies following what might possibly be the worst movie of all time)

2. Abbey Road - The Beatles

3. Dark Side Of The Moon - Pink Floyd

4. Todd Rundgren - A Wizard A True Star

5. Tap Root Manuscript - Neil Diamond

6. Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart

7. Tales of Mystery & Imagination - Alan Parsons Project

8. Carol King - Tapestry

9. The Who - Who's Next

10. Bob Seger - Night Moves

and an honorable mention to Pearl Jam for "Ten", which might be the last new album I bought... LOL, but _very_ well done.

I could easily add another ten that would include the likes of Elvis Costello, James Taylor, Peter Gabriel, Skynyrd, etc.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

modest mouse - this is a long drive for someone with nothing to think about
minus the bear - this is what i know about being large
the early november - the room's too cold
minus the bear - menos el oso
castevet - summer fences
modest mouse - the lonesome crowded west
northstar - pollyanna
taking back sunday - where you want to be
underoath - they're only chasing safety
algernon cadwallader - parrot flies
maps & atlases - trees, swallows, houses
look mexico - to bed to battle
every other album by modest mouse except good news for people who love bad news


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Metallica-And Justice For All

Pink Floyd-Animals

Rush-All The World's A Stage

Zeppelin-The Song Remains The Same

Counting Crows-August And Everything After


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bob Marley Legend
Weezer- Weezer
Sublime- Sublime
Metallica - And Justice
Bush - 16 stone
Godsmack - Godsmack
Alice in Chains - Dirt
Public Enemy - Fear of a Black Planet
Def Leppard - Hysteria
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
Robert Johnson - Compilation
The Beatles - Sgt Peppers/Revolver/White Album/Let it Be
Talking Heads - Fear of Music
Dave Matthews Band - Live at Luther College/Big Whiskey
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Nirvana - Unplugged in NY
Frank Zappa - Joes Garage
Pearl Jam - 10
Eek-A Mouse - Wa do dem
Michael Jackson - Bad(Dont care what you guys think!!)
Green Day - Dookie
The Who - Tommy
Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced/BBC Sessions/Axis Bold as Love
Led Zep - I/II/III/IV/V
Guns n Roses - Appetite for Destruction

I'm sure I missed some but yea.. I love music!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Slippery When Wet
Jon Bon Jovi - Young Guns II Soundtrack
AC/DC - Back in Black
Skid Row - Skid Row
Chicago 19
Metallica - And Justice For All
Michael Jackson - Bad
Iron Maiden -Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Slayer- Reign in Blood

Mercyful Fate- Dont Break the Oath

Public Enemy- It takes a nation on Millions to hold us back


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Amboy Dukes
Mahogany Rush
T-Rex
Leon Russel
Paul Simons new solo
and too many more toname or remember off hand


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

i love copperdon's list. my favs would be anything by crosby, stills, nash (and/or) young, the eagles, creedence, jackson browne, and others from the late 60s and up to the mid 70s.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I like MasillonBuckeye's mention of Joe's Garage (total bizarro fun), and Fear of Music.

In no particular order:

Bruce Springsteen; The Wild, the Innocent, and the East Street Shuffle

John Prine, John Prine

The Clash, London Calling

The Kinks, Muswell Hillbillies

Marty Robbins, Gun Fighter Songs and Trail Ballads

Lucinda Williams, Car Wheels on a Gravel Road

Frank Sinatra, A Man and His Music

Bob Marley, Exodus

Willie Nelson, Red Headed Stranger

The Beatles; The White Album, Revolver, Rubber Soul, Sgt. Pepper, Abbey Road


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Man, there are some good records on here. Here's a couple that haven't been mentioned, but I really dig 'em:

Son Volt - Trace, Wide Swing Tremolo
Uncle Tupelo - Anodyne
Pixies - Surfer Rosa
Southern Culture on the Skids - Dirt Track Date
Dwight Yokam - Buck 'Em
Cake - Prolonging the Magic
AC/DC - Dirty Deeds
Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense
Dave Brubeck - Take Five


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Absolute tops for me if I could only pick one would be Led Zeppelin Physical Graffiti, then all their others
2 Neil Young....don't know which one, depends on the moment
3 Nazareth Hair Of The Dog
4 Aerosmith Rocks 
5 Mad Season Above
6 Dwight Yoakem If There Was A Way
7 Rush Farewell To Kings
8 Pink Floyd Animals
9 Primus Antipop
10 Insane Clown Posse Pick one
11 Alex Harvey any of them

Then there's Heart, Blondie, Traffic, Beatles, Stones, Hank Jr, Hank Sr., Merle, Mr. Cash, Willie, Lotus, Phish, Widespread Panic,(Hed)PE, I forgot NIRVANA, KPC from Coshocton, Ohio, Artful Dodger, Queen, Neil Diamond, Sinatra, Boney James, George Cinton and Parliament/Funkadelics, Pink, Michael Jackson, Uriah Heep, Three Dog Night, Spyro Gyra, The Dazz Band, forgot a favorite The Allman Brothers Band live at The Fillmore, Ekoostik Hookah, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Deep Purple, Rainbow, Kid Rock, Eminem, Audioslave should be in the top 10, Candlebox, Bush, 3Doors down, THE DOORS Waiting On The Sun, BB King, Tool. I think I'll stop now, I think I just love music. I remember there was a 2 year period in my life when I was single that I never had a TV in my apartment, the music was always on, or I was fishing


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

and my next ten would be ('cuz how can you really limit it to just ten, right?):

11. The Eagles - _On The Border_

12. The Eagles - _Hotel California _(even though as a musician I'm burnt to death on the song, it was still a great album)

13. Bruce Springsteen - _Darkness On The Edge Of Town_

14. The Easy Street Band - (from Akron and which I was a part of for many years) _Back On Easy Street _

15. Heart - _Dreamboat Annie_

16. The Smithereens - _Especially For You_

17. Marshall Crenshaw - _Field Day_

18. Simon & Garfunkel - _Bookends_

19. Cat Stevens - _Teaser and The Firecat_

20. Jackson Browne - _The Pretender_


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

The wall ~ PINK Floyd
Lepplin ~ All
Aerosmith ~ All

Didnt see any from Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

fish on! said:


> My favorites;
> Editable Boy - Warren Zevon
> 
> Disraeli Gears - Cream
> ...


Forgive me, fish on! But, " Editable Boy - Warren Zevon " is so ironic. Editable post? Definitely! Thanks for the chuckle. --Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow said:


> Forgive me, fish on! But, " Editable Boy - Warren Zevon " is so ironic. Editable post? Definitely! Thanks for the chuckle. --Tim...........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 48938


Dang DROID! Ya got to watch it every minute, thing has a mind of it's own. LOL

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

GnR - Appetite For Destruction
Springsteen - Born To Run


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The Who- Tommy
Billy Idol- Vital Idol
John Lennon-Imagine and Shaved Fish
Jethro Tull-Original Masters
The Kinks-Everyone's in Showbiz
Neil Young-Harvest
Huey Lewis and the news-Sports
Pink Floyd-The wall
Queen- Live at Wimbley
Meatloaf-Bat out of hell I and II.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Marty Robbins, Gun Fighter Songs and Trail Ballads


Wow, this one takes me back. It was my oldest brothers record. I wore it out! LOL! I know it by heart. Thanks for the memory. --Tim

.



....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Pink Floyd Dark side of the moon
LZ 2


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

my single favorite album EVER is ...And Justice for All - metallica

but there are many others that never get old to me

korn - korn
slipknot - slipknot
bone thugs n harmony - E. 1999 eternal
40 below summer - mourning glory
slayer - seasons in the abyss
pantera - great southern trendkill, vulgar display of power
alice in chains - dirt
snot - get some
eminem - marshal mathers lp, the eminem show, the slim shady lp
mudvayne - L.D. 50


prob more but those are off the top of my head


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

John Melloncamp = Scarecrow


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow said:


> Wow, this one takes me back. It was my oldest brothers record. I wore it out! LOL! I know it by heart. Thanks for the memory. --Tim
> 
> .El Paso - Marty Robbins - YouTube....................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 48939


If you click on WOW's video, be sure to play the third track. Some of you Deadheads may be familiar with it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Beatles,White Album,Zeplin "1"&In through the Out Door, Clapton,Pilgrim,Sinatra, Autumn of my life,(When I Was Seventeen)Tom Petty Wild flowers,Pink Floyd,Pulse,Darkside of the moon,Meddle,Moody Blues To Our Children's Children,Cream, Disraeli Gears,Poco Live,Pure Prarrie League Bustin Out,Allman Bros. Anthology, Crosby Stills,Nash, Wooden Ships,Roxy Music Avalon,Jethro Tull,Neil Young,Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere,Stones,Her Satanic Majesty's Request,Toy Matinee,Tubes,Golden Earring,,,ETC... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> my single favorite album EVER is ...And Justice for All - metallica
> 
> but there are many others that never get old to me
> 
> ...


Never heard of the band Snot before. Now I have  Thanks.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> Never heard of the band Snot before. Now I have  Thanks.


did you check them out? pretty good cd, the singer died in a car accident a year or two after that cd came out. love that disc.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Van Halen 1984


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

alighthouse said:


> The wall ~ PINK Floyd
> Lepplin ~ All
> Aerosmith ~ All
> 
> Didnt see any from Johnny Paycheck


Good call- johnny paycheck- slide off your satin sheets..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Queensryche - Mindcrime
Dream Theater - Scenes from a Memory
GNR - Appetite
Def Leppard - Hysteria
Shakuhachi: The Japanese Flute by Kohachiro Miyata
U2 - Joshua Tree
Santana - Supernatural
John Mayer - No Room for Squares


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Depeche Mode - Music for the Masses
Dream Theater - Scenes from a Memory & Train of Thought
AC/DC - Highway to Hell
Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell
Doves - The Last Broadcast
LostProphets - Start Something
Faith No More - The Real Thing
Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine
Genesis - Selling England by the Pound
Jimmy Eat World - Clarity


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I love the sound of "Snot" in the morning!!! (Forgive me, Stanley Kubrick and my veteran friends).--Tim







...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> did you check them out? pretty good cd, the singer died in a car accident a year or two after that cd came out. love that disc.


Yes, I downloaded there stuff . Pretty cool. Sucks he got in a car accident. It seems like all the good musicians somehow die at a young age.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> Good call- johnny paycheck- slide off your satin sheets..


If you're a Paycheck fan, "Mr. hag told my story" is a classic!!!!

http://www.allmusic.com/album/mr-hag-told-my-story-r243433


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Many repeats: Jackson Brown: the Pretender; Boston; Bob Marley: Exodus; Bon Jovi: Slippery When Wet; U2: Joshua Tree; Chicogo: Best of Vol 1 and 2; Aerosmith: (all); Led Zeppellin: (all); Pink Floyd: (all) Van Halen: 1984 and Balance; Eagles: Hotel California; Paul McCarthney and Wings: Band on the Run...and many more...


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins "Siamese Dream" 3 legendary songs on one album. Cherub Rock, Today, and Disarm

And my absolute favorite band ever "Staind" with their album "Break The Cycle". Songs everybody's probably heard, "Its been awhile", "Epiphany", and "Outside". But that entire album is dynamite, not a bad/wasted track on it.

Marilyn Manson won't sell you short either


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

This was a hard list to make, therere so many I left off.
The Beatles: Revolver
The Beatles: Rubber Soul
The Beatles: Abby Road
The Beatles: Let it Be
The Rolling Stones: Exile on Main Street
The Rolling Stones: Sticky Fingers
The Who: Whos Next
The Jayhawks: Hollywood Town Hall
Wilco: Wilco (The Album)
Wilco: Being There
Son Volt: Trace 
Son Volt: Wide Swing Tremolo


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tool Lateralus #1 for me. Ride the Spiral brother


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Throughout my life, I've had albums that at one point were favorites but as time goes on so does music. Floyds, Dark Side of the Moon. Led Zep. Houses of the Holy, Black Sabbath, Heaven and Hell etc... Today my favorite is Porcupine Tree, Deadwing and Dream Theater, Train of Thought. Favorite DVD's. Porcupine Tree, Arriving Somewhere and Dream Theater, Live at Budokan.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Avenged sevenfold- waking the fallen......new school.....Pink Floyd-Dark side of the moon.....old school

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Beatles - Revolver, Let it be and Sgt. Pepper's
Stones - Sticky Finger's, Let it Bleed
Buffalo Springfield - Retrospective
CSN&Y Deja Vu
Who - Who's Next
Cat Stevens - Tea for the Tillerman
Moody Blues - Question of Balance
Led Zeppelin - LZ II
Traffic - Jon Barleycorn Must Die

Too many to list, but these remind me of fun, less complicated times. 3 single idiots, a rented house in Rocky River and always money in our pockets.
Times were good!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

CatchNrelease said:


> Smashing Pumpkins "Siamese Dream" 3 legendary songs on one album. Cherub Rock, Today, and Disarm
> 
> And my absolute favorite band ever "Staind" with their album "Break The Cycle". Songs everybody's probably heard, "Its been awhile", "Epiphany", and "Outside". But that entire album is dynamite, not a bad/wasted track on it.
> 
> Marilyn Manson won't sell you short either


I love staind.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jethro Tull - Aqualung ( on 8 track LOL) riding in my friend's VW Bus. 
David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Willie Nelson - Stardust
Chicago - XXV
Beach Boys - Endless summer, Good Vibrations, Pet Sounds
Woodstock


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

1. Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
2. The Clash - London Calling
3. Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison
4. Ramones - Ramones
5. Black Sabbath - Paranoid
6. Nirvana - Nevermind
7. Beastie Boys - License to Ill
8. HIM - Dark Light
9. The Pixies - Doolittle
10. Dinosaur Jr. - Where You Been


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

for me right now its jason aldean my kinda party


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Been giving this topic a little more thought and I've come up with a few more I'd like to add.

Korn: Unplugged (When first heard they did it I wasn't sure how it'd come out but it's an awesome collection of their stuff)
Bobaflex: Apologize for Nothing 
Disturbed: The Sickness
Static X: Start a War

My choices for country would be:

Alison Krauss & Union Station: New Favorite
Hank Jr: Lone Wolf
Alabama: Mountain Music
Kentucky Headhunters: Still Pickin' The best of
Johnny Cash: At Folsom Prison

My Choices for all other styles:
Robert Randolf & The Family Band: Unclassified
Prince & The Revolution: Purple Rain
Micheal Jackson: Thriller
2 Live Crew: Greatest Hits
Nelly: Country Grammar
Eminem: The Eminem Show
Ludacris: Chicken & Beer


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

RR Pirate said:


> Beatles - Revolver, Let it be and Sgt. Pepper's
> Stones - Sticky Finger's, Let it Bleed
> Buffalo Springfield - Retrospective
> CSN&Y Deja Vu
> ...


 I agree with all of them with the addition of Abbey Road. I was in the same boat as you back then, your right, those were the fun times. Boy, are we getting old,lol!

BC


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

-All the early Manfred Mann
-All Pink Floyd
-Neil Young DECADE, RUST NEVER SLEEPS or HARVEST..............Mark


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Korn: Unplugged (When first heard they did it I wasn't sure how it'd come out but it's an awesome collection of their stuff)
> Bobaflex: Apologize for Nothing
> Disturbed: The Sickness
> Static X: Start a War


Love Korn, Disturbed, and Static X.
This thread has led me to ANOTHER great band I've never heard of before: Bobaflex. Thanks spfldbassguy.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Lots of great albums listed here....... I'd include Stevie Wonder "Innervisions."


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I forgot one - Rush Moving Pictures


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> I forgot one - Rush Moving Pictures


I got a feeling we all forgot at least one. I would add Rush Moving Pictures and 2112 and Fly by Night and...


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Uriah Heep - Demons and Wizards
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Chicago - Chicago Transit Authority
Blind Faith - Blind Faith
Ten Years After - A Space In Time
Tom Petty - Damn The Torpedo's
The Grateful Dead - American Beauty
The Doors - The Soft Parade

I like current music, but I don't buy the whole cd, so I'm not exposed to the whole thing. In the album years, it was a pain to listen to selected songs, so you just listened to the whole side before you changed to another album, or flipped it over to hear the other side. A shame really, because I'm sure some good music is being skipped over!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Why do I feel like Eddie Murphys character Reggie Hammond in the bar scene of 48 hours? I do love all the classic rock listed and a bit of the country. This thread is enlightening me, I'm gonna search some of the artist I don't know. Which is mostly the newer hard stuff listed. 

Great thread!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> Love Korn, Disturbed, and Static X.
> This thread has led me to ANOTHER great band I've never heard of before: Bobaflex. Thanks spfldbassguy.


yeah, when i saw bobaflex listed, i had forgotten how awesome "apologise for nothing" definetely up there. 

as is static x - wisconsin death trip


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Also fogot Alice In Chains- "Jar Of Flies"...............Mark


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> Love Korn, Disturbed, and Static X.
> This thread has led me to ANOTHER great band I've never heard of before: Bobaflex. Thanks spfldbassguy.


Hey no problem,I love those guys and I can't believe I almost forgot to list 'em.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah, when i saw bobaflex listed, i had forgotten how awesome "apologise for nothing" definetely up there.
> 
> as is static x - wisconsin death trip


I was torn between listing that album and "Start a War". I love Static X,the only album I wasn't too high on was " Machine". It's good but I like all their others alot better. "Bled for Days'', "Wisconsin Death Trip","Fix","Push It" are just freaking fantastic songs off that album.

Bobaflex is an underrated band in my opinion,glad to read you dig 'em as well.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Hooch said:


> In the album years, it was a pain to listen to selected songs, so you just listened to the whole side before you changed to another album, or flipped it over to hear the other side. A shame really, because I'm sure some good music is being skipped over!


The other thing missing is the *social* aspect of listening to music. 

with today's preferred playback medium being the ipod, music has gone very private. There's not much sharing of new stuff from one friend to another.

Those of us old enough to remember dropping the needle in the groove also remember listening with friends - I got turned on to a lot of new music that way. A couple friends would come over, put on an LP I hadn't heard before and I'd end up buying it the next day.

Listening to the entire album also let you hear those album cuts that weren't being pushed by radio airplay, and sometimes those album cuts were better than the released "hits".

I also miss the small record store where the guy working there was really knowledgeable about what you liked... kinda like a good bartender remembering what your favorite drink is, they would offer up new stuff to you based on what styles they knew you already liked. I bought a lot of great music through those suggestions.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

copperdon, you are so correct.
vinyl, to me, was the golden era of albums. can you imagine listening to Dark Side of the Moon as mp3's and all out of order? At times, the layout of the album was done in a specific order to tell a story, create a mood, etc. like Rush 2112, the Eagles Hotel Califorrnia, Bowie Ziggy Stardust, etc.

Nowadays, we are so bent on instant gratification that we only listen to what we like and skip the inbetween tracks. also, my turntable wasn't an automatic. At the end of the side, I had to manually lift the needle.

I still have a small record collection, but for the most part, I sold the most of my collection off. 

I loved the size of the jackets, too. Artwork that you could really see! and the foldouts were lots of fun. The move to CD's destroyed the artwork, really, as they were too small to be of any value.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

CSNY-4 Way Street
Beach Boys-Endless Summer
Tull-Songs From The Woods
Santana-Moonflower


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> I was torn between listing that album and "Start a War". I love Static X,the only album I wasn't too high on was " Machine". It's good but I like all their others alot better. "Bled for Days'', "Wisconsin Death Trip","Fix","Push It" are just freaking fantastic songs off that album.
> 
> Bobaflex is an underrated band in my opinion,glad to read you dig 'em as well.


bobaflex is HUGELY underated, love those guys, thay are fantastic live and i have hung out with them several times through some connections at the rock station in columbus and they were always fun to be around. i listened to that cd over and over for close to a year, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

in no particular order..
AC/DC - Back in Black
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique
The Clash - London Calling
Clutch - Pure Rock Fury
The Distillers - Coral fang
GNR - Appetite for Destruction
Notorious BIG
The White Stripes - Elephant
Suicide Machines - Destruction by Definition
Wu-Tang Clan - enter the 36 chambers


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> bobaflex is HUGELY underated, love those guys, thay are fantastic live and i have hung out with them several times through some connections at the rock station in columbus and they were always fun to be around. i listened to that cd over and over for close to a year, one of my all time favorites.


I've never seen them live but I'll take your word for it. I knew from the first time I heard the 1st track off the album that they was gonna be a band that I'd really like. I spent the first 3 days after getting it listening to it nonstop and it's always ready to be played.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

the weav said:


> John Melloncamp = Scarecrow


Great album!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> Santana-Moonflower


A must for any Santana aficionado. Greg Walker was the smoothest Santana vocalist ever. And it will put your girlfriend in the mood! Guaranteed! LOL! --Tim................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

If you guys that like BFX ever come out to see them live at the Alrosa.. hunt me down ( i work there) so i have something fun to do 
No offense but that band bores the tits off of me. There new album 'Hell in my Heart' will be out next week. Cant believe they did a cover of Simon and Garfunkles 'Bridge over troubled Water'??


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

PEARL JAM - TEN


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

This ain't an entire album and not even an original song. But this is the best performance of a single song I have ever witnessed. And Im not a big Dave Matthews fan. If heard him sing this song numerous other times and he never got close to replicating this performance.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow you guys!
My choice;
MEAT LOAF-Bat Out of Hell I & II
Bon Jovi - slippery when wet
JMTCW
donm


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Cock Sparrer--Shock Troops

Those of you that listed Clashes london calling need to check out cock sparrer...they are one of the best punk bands ever to take the stage! and they are still rocking just as hard as they did 4 decades ago!


----------



## boneheadbassboy (Nov 2, 2008)

Being a child of the sixties:

Neil Diamond Hot August Nights
Rolling Stones Tattoo You
Moody Blues Long Distance Voyager
Foghat Best of Foghat
Cream Disreali
Beatles Sgt Pepper

Will think of others probably sometime in the middle of the night


Don Thompson


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - one more from the road
The Godz - Rock and Roll Machine - Columbus band Saw them at the Alrosa back when
Molly Hatchet - Molly Hatchet


----------

